# Anyone ever made their own swim platform?



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm sure it's possible. Not sure what material to use or what's important when building one.

Anyone built one before?


----------



## Out Align (Oct 18, 2007)

I made this one to put on my boat, but ended up just putting a removable ladder instead. I have a pile of SS tubing to make the supports. It is made of high density plastic.


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

Where did you get that plastic from? I was wondering about using regular 3/4" plywood and fiberglassing a thin layer over it. Would that be ok too?


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

Where would be the best place to buy Mahogony? 

I was thinking the platform should be 1 1/2"s thick (I was considering using 2 sheets of 3/4" plywood encapsillated in fiberglass or resin. I

f it was Mahogony what thickness would you recommend?


----------



## Out Align (Oct 18, 2007)

I got the plastic from my brother in law who remodels commercial bathrooms. 

You could use plywood and fiberglass, might be a little heavy. 

How big are you going to make it?


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

It's for my 26' which has a 10' beam. I was thinking about 10' wide x about 3' deep... Do you think 3' would be too deep?

That commercial bathroom stuff is a pretty good idea! Where do you think I could get some of that???

I made the poling platform for my jonboat out of that plastic deckboard from Home Depot which I planed down to be 9/16" thick...


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

Look at some of the commerical platforms made out of teak for a pattern, its alight woodand holds up well to exposure and doesn't warped.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

What ever you use for the deck please use only stainless steel for supports below the water line. Even anodized aluminum pipe doesn't last when the boat is left in the water.I can show you how to use SS fittings and you can get the pipe drops cheap from most large marine canvas shops.:mmmbeer


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Breeze Fabricators (1/29/2008)*What ever you use for the deck please use only stainless steel for supports below the water line. Even anodized aluminum pipe doesn't last when the boat is left in the water.


:withstupid

Not that breeze needs my backing. Use SS and teak. I really don't know how maghony stands up, but you are well assured teak will handle the salt water just fine. Teak and SS would be my way to go, unless of course you plan to fiberglass the thing.


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

You may want to talk to Chris (owner of the Tech Rec). He built his own for his dive boat. It is located at the Scuba Shack downtown Pensacola. Teak / Stainless and very attractive.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

we build mine out of SS and decked it with starboard. you are welcome to go down to my boat and check it out.


----------

